# Zune or iPod?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*New personal media player has issues, comes with nasty surprise *

Consumer Reports First Look: Microsoft Zune

Among digital media players, the iPod is king, with more than 75 percent of the market. If you're looking to buy a player, Microsoft hopes you'll consider its new model, for which we've completed preliminary testing. Here's our initial take:

Like iPod, the Zune has an exclusive, seamless relationship with a music-management program (Zune) and integrated online music store (Zune Marketplace) that resembles iPod's and Apple's iTunes program and iTunes Store. But that control over the entire "ecology" of the player can have its downsides. Several are already clear regarding the Zune:

R.I.P. WMA? The Zune comes with a nasty surprise for customers of Napster, MusicMatch, Wal-Mart, and other online stores who bought copy-protected songs in the Windows Media Audio (WMA) format. Despite a shared heritage with WMA, Zune won't play those songs. Nor will it work with Windows Media Player

Full CR review @ http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...tal-media-player-11-06/overview/1106_zune.htm


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Zune won't play those (WMA) songs. Nor will it work with Windows Media Player"_

What the _Hell_ were they thinking, anyway?  Zune engineers may be technically proficient, but they appear to know very little about human nature.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Call it greed. Microsoft is joining Apple in making it a requirement that you use their proprietary format. Fortunately, there are tons of other (MP#) players available.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cholly said:


> Call it greed. Microsoft is joining Apple in making it a requirement that you use their proprietary format. Fortunately, there are tons of other (MP#) players available.


I have an iPod and not one of my music files uses a proprietary format, all DRM free MP3s.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I have an iPod and not one of my music files uses a proprietary format, all DRM free MP3s.


Ah, bootleg? Sweet! Get him boys! LOL!

Go in the middle! Creative Zen Vision!


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> Ah, bootleg? Sweet! Get him boys! LOL!
> 
> Go in the middle! Creative Zen Vision!


You don't have to bootleg music to get it DRM free. You can just buy the CD, just not through the iTunes store.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Leo LaPorte did a review on Twits on the Zune Might have been Daily Gizwiz. 

There is also a rather silly system MS is putting in place to buy content for the Zune. Cost of the Zune content is 99 cents USD but you buy Zune points in 79 increments in blocks of $5 minimum or something bizarre like that. I saw right throughj that as it is a way of billing far more $ than they sell and over the long haul will it equal out. 

Leo basically said the hardware is good but everything else about it is bad. 

wifi connection only works to transfer Zune to another Zune. etc. 

I think they guessed it would be about as popular as the Microsoft sound card.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

DonLandis said:


> Leo LaPorte did a review on Twits on the Zune Might have been Daily Gizwiz.
> 
> There is also a rather silly system MS is putting in place to buy content for the Zune. Cost of the Zune content is 99 cents USD but you buy Zune points in 79 increments in blocks of $5 minimum or something bizarre like that. I saw right throughj that as it is a way of billing far more $ than they sell and over the long haul will it equal out.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I listened to that episode. 
"And you will sell hundreds of these things!"


----------



## MN Wild Fan (Dec 3, 2006)

Is it possible to get programming from the 622 on to my Zune?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

redfiver said:


> You don't have to bootleg music to get it DRM free. You can just buy the CD, just not through the iTunes store.


Or buy from iTunes, burn to CD and re-rip. That's what I id with the 1 song I purchased in my life.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

apple just plain has the interface nailed.. everything else seems clunky to me. As far as device construction the ipod reins supreme there too.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Neil Derryberry said:


> apple just plain has the interface nailed.. everything else seems clunky to me. As far as device construction the ipod reins supreme there too.


Just wait until the battery dies.  You may not love your iPod then.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Cholly said:


> Just wait until the battery dies.  You may not love your iPod then.


Been there.. I had a 3rd generation ipod that had battery issues. $20 and about 10 minutes had it fixed.. batteries plus stores carry the replacement battery and case tools.

I have an ipod video now.. no idea what a battery change on this one might be like.


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't normally do this with companies.....but I'm done with Apple after trying to get my daughter's Nano replaced after it died in six months time.

To make a long story short....the Nano died...would not turn on. Went to the website....searched for a long time trying to resolve the problem there....no luck....was told to go the the Apple store......went in......told my story to a salesperson.....was told that I would have to see a "Genious" and I would have to make an appointment......long lines with people with problems. Made the appointment for an hour later.....wandered the mall.....came back.....had to wait an extra half hour.......they finally checked it out.......told me that since Apple had put free engraving (my daughter's name) on the back of the Nano......I purchased this on-line, I would have to send it back to Apple. Go to the website they said! I said I had already been with no luck, could they please call Apple.....they did reluctantly and I was told to call them on Monday during business hours and they would take care of me.

I called Monday.....gave them my story.......they said fine.....send it back along with $38 for shipping. I said "why.....your product is defective and the warranty is for a year". They said, no....it's a little over six months old which means shipping is no longer provided. I said fine.....I'll take the least expensive shipping. They said, no, sorry......that's the only shipping we have. 

After elevating this to two managers with no luck, I hung up.....went back to the store after calling them to make another appointment to see another Genious and got a new one at the store minus the engraving. I took the Nano to a local engraver and paid them $20 for the engraving.

Poor customer service = no more Apple for me.

The Genious at the Apple store said..."you know there are other and better alternatives out there.....iRiver....Sandisk.....amybe even the Zune".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just got this guy: http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/shop/_templates/item_main_Rio.asp?model=306 for $85 to my door (thanks Woot.com). It arrived yesterday and so far so good. I have no idea how it compares to an IPod or a Zune as this is my first self contained music device. Any comments on this item? In compariing prices, it doesn't look bad to me for 6Gigs of storage. Of course it won't display pictures like an Ipod.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

It broke twice in one year. It was great while it worked. Just wasn't well made and I was very gentle with it. The iPod came out right after that and I have never been more happier. Hopefully you will have better luck with yours.



Richard King said:


> I just got this guy: http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/shop/_templates/item_main_Rio.asp?model=306 for $85 to my door (thanks Woot.com). It arrived yesterday and so far so good. I have no idea how it compares to an IPod or a Zune as this is my first self contained music device. Any comments on this item? In compariing prices, it doesn't look bad to me for 6Gigs of storage. Of course it won't display pictures like an Ipod.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have heard of the scroll wheel breaking, I suspect this is what happened to yours? If that happens to me I can at least take the thing apart and remove the 6Gig hard drive and use it in my camera (maybe).  So far I like it. I hope it lasts a while.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

No, this was the original 64MB Rio. I think I paid $150 for it and then paid another $50 for another 64MB chip taking it up to a whopping 128MB!

It just died sudenly one day, after 6 months of light use, wouldn't boot up. Sent it in and got a replacement/refurbished unit. It worked about 3-4 months and died as well and it was now out of the 1 year parts warranty. 

I have been 100% iPod since and very happy. Still have an original 5GB unit that works perfect and even holds a charge pretty well. I have a Nano as well as a 60GB Video iPod that I use daily in my car and at the gym for workout.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My Rio did two self reboots yesterday while driving around town. This would have been in the space of about an hour. I hope this isn't typical.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I was on the fence but if I get one, it'll be an iPod. More and more cars are coming out with iPod cables or something similar to control your MP3 player from the head unit. It'd be real nice to hit the "Next" or "Pause" button on the head unit instead of fumbling for the player. In every store there are multitudes of iPod-connector gadgets. Everything from video screens to alarm clocks and I don't see the same thing for the Zune.

The iTunes-only thing doesn't apply to me since all my music is pure MP3.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.woot.com/
Toshiba Gigabeat 60GB Portable Media Player
$199.99
+ $5 shipping

Some on the site are saying that this is the Zune wrapped in a Toshiba case.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'd probably go with the Toshiba Gigabeat or a Creative Labs Zen Vision

Reasons: I don't particularly want iTunes on my Server which runs Windows Server 2003 R2 64 bit so I'm not sure it would install anyway. I keep the Server as free from extranous applications as possible.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16855167014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16855102208

The Zen plays Divx so that probably gives it an edge over the Gigabeat for me. The new Vision W is even better (but newegg don't have it yet!)
http://us.creative.com/products/pro...211&product=15752&nav=technicalSpecifications


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The Newegg price for the Gigabeat makes the WOOT price look VERY good. It's tempting to upgrade, but then, what would I do with my brand new Rio?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just bought the Zune.....If I buy a movie on itunes will I be able to play it on the Z?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No. The DRM scheme prevents that.

I ended up buying an iPod (80GB) - first Apple-branded *anything* that I've ever bought.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

djlong said:


> No. The DRM scheme prevents that.
> 
> I ended up buying an iPod (80GB) - first Apple-branded *anything* that I've ever bought.


Today I bought third party software that lets me convert all my DVDs to ZUNE.
Still playing with it so I don't know if the software will convert itune downloaded movies to Zune.....


----------

